# Skipper's Adventures - Week 49 Kremlin



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 49

​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Skipper and Scooter are travelling in style! I wonder if they are getting one of those Russian fur hats, it must be quite cold over there.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Utilizing a mode of transportation known only in their world, Agent's Skipper and Scooter appear to be set to land in the cold, snowy, and maybe unfriendly territory of what appear's to possibly be Russia....or is it ?

Will they land though, or is this a recon mission ? What would prompt a landing or recon trip to this place, where agent's before them have gone, never to be seen or heard from again....

I hope that this is another skilled disinformation ploy by the agency ( "D") to throw off the agent's that are in hot pursuit of the boy's and red bag...I hope that they are safe in the confines of friendly territory, because sometimes even the most skilled, the best ever known, can meet an unexpected fate.......


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Those two boys are a sight for sore eyes, heavily entrenched deep in the heart of enemy territory waiting to be rescued are ...... we would have to kill you if ws told you who it was 
Will the mission be a success, as we have become accustomed to or will this be the first failure for our two heros? Stay tuned for the next adventure to find out


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Skipper and Scooter are travelling in style! I wonder if they are getting one of those Russian fur hats, it must be quite cold over there. 

Click to expand...

I think that's an excellent idea, Ana! It's snowing again here in VA and the Federal Gov in the DC/VA/MD area is closed tomorrow so they could definitely use those hats when they get back to the States. 



Jonah said:



Utilizing a mode of transportation known only in their world, Agents Skipper and Scooter appear to be set to land in the cold, snowy, and maybe unfriendly territory of what appears to possibly be Russia....or is it ?

Will they land though, or is this a recon mission ? What would prompt a landing or recon trip to this place, where agents before them have gone, never to be seen or heard from again....

I hope that this is another skilled disinformation ploy by the agency ( "D") to throw off the agents that are in hot pursuit of the boy's and red bag...I hope that they are safe in the confines of friendly territory, because sometimes even the most skilled, the best ever known, can meet an unexpected fate.......

Click to expand...

 :spy: eep: :undwech:



Pretty boy said:



Those two boys are a sight for sore eyes, heavily entrenched deep in the heart of enemy territory waiting to be rescued are ...... we would have to kill you if we told you who it was 
Will the mission be a success, as we have become accustomed to or will this be the first failure for our two heroes? Stay tuned for the next adventure to find out 

Click to expand...

 :question:  :question: *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my Skipper and Scotter really know how to travel in style. Looks like they are ready to concur the world. I was a little unsure on what they were flying in. What is it that they are driving? I see that the video camera is in the red bag ready to catch the Spy's red handed..


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

The Feds are never really closed as long as Skipper's on the mission!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Oh my Skipper and Scotter really know how to travel in style. Looks like they are ready to concur the world. I was a little unsure on what they were flying in. What is it that they are driving? I see that the video camera is in the red bag ready to catch the Spy's red handed..

Click to expand...

Skipper and Scooter always have the latest available technology for their TS clandestine, ops!



PrincipePio said:



The Feds are never really closed as long as Skipper's on the mission! 

Click to expand...

That is SO true, Bethany!!*


----------

